# My Wells Index 845 Mill



## Randy803 (Jan 29, 2015)

Finally got the beast loaded on our trailer and moved into the new shop. It is a Wells Index Model 845 SN#:15065 B&S #9 Taper with a 2hp 3ph motor, she weighed in at 3200LBS with accessories. It also looks to have power feed for all three table axis and a one shot lube system. I have yet to put power to it but that will happen Saturday. After the loss of my previous machine shop it is so nice to be building up my new one.. There is a 16" South Bend with a 54" bed waiting for me to pick it up next....

The mill is very dirty but the bed doesn't have a single chip in it. The movement is good without slop, it might be a real jewel after I clean it up a little. The warehouse I purchased it from broke both the table handles moving it around so I will either need to source or make some for it. A little work to do on the old girl but I got the mill SUPER cheap. It will be fun to see what how it runs, I have always had Bridgeports.....


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice find! :man:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 29, 2015)

The 845 is a lot bigger and beefier than the BP.:rubbinghands:


i wish i didn't have to give mine up when i moved...:angry:

:greenwithenvy:

great score!
mike)

BTW, Wells/Index is still in business and still offer parts!


----------



## Randy803 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes I called Wells with the SN# to find out the taper. They offered to regrind it to R8 but I think I am going to pass. She was born a B&S 9 and will live as one. Plus I actually hear really good things about the B&S taper being very strong and rigid. Already ordered a full set of collets and several tools, a little more pricey than R8 but I like I said its all original.

I am still trying to figure out if it actually has an up and down power table feed actually. I think it does but not sure...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 29, 2015)

I was lucky enough to have the NMTB30 taper in my old mill,
i miss her:banghead:


----------



## jmm03 (Mar 1, 2015)

Randy803 said:


> Yes I called Wells with the SN# to find out the taper. They offered to regrind it to R8 but I think I am going to pass. She was born a B&S 9 and will live as one. Plus I actually hear really good things about the B&S taper being very strong and rigid. Already ordered a full set of collets and several tools, a little more pricey than R8 but I like I said its all original.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out if it actually has an up and down power table feed actually. I think it does but not sure...


Hi Randy,if you don't have a manual for the beast I have a spare one for you if you are interested. Email is best,I don't get here often. jimcormeg(at) att.net Jim


----------



## Ddemed (Oct 16, 2016)

Randy803 I just purchased the same Wells 845 however I have the #30 Erickson Quick Change tooling (missing the tool change nut but I have a drawbar). I am missing the X table drive motor, at least the gear box is all in place. Can you give me any specs from the motor plate? I believe it is a 1/4 hp, 3 phase motor? Is there a make and or model # on the motor, rpm output?, anything? I am missing the Y lock axis lock and the quill stop nut and threaded rod. Randy if you still have the mill would you mind sending me a detailed picture of the left hand side of the table where the Y axis lock handle is and a detailed pic of the quill stop nut / threaded rod assembly. Thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 16, 2016)

Randy803 said:


> ....snip.....
> I am still trying to figure out if it actually has an up and down power table feed actually. I think it does but not sure...


Randy,

You only have power feed for the table feed in "X".  Looks like you have "Y" table feed too.  I see no knee mechanism for "Z" feed.
BTW-Nice find!!! you will enjoy that mill!

Ken


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 16, 2016)

Ddemed said:


> Randy803 I just purchased the same Wells 845 however I have the #30 Erickson Quick Change tooling (missing the tool change nut but I have a drawbar). I am missing the X table drive motor, at least the gear box is all in place. Can you give me any specs from the motor plate? I believe it is a 1/4 hp, 3 phase motor? Is there a make and or model # on the motor, rpm output?, anything? I am missing the Y lock axis lock and the quill stop nut and threaded rod. Randy if you still have the mill would you mind sending me a detailed picture of the left hand side of the table where the Y axis lock handle is and a detailed pic of the quill stop nut / threaded rod assembly. Thanks



If it's like mine, it has a motor mount for a 48 frame motor.  You have to drill additional set of holes for 56 frame motor.  You can make either fit.  Pulley size is about 2" OD on the motor.  I don't recall pulley size on input on the gear box.  Ken


----------



## Ddemed (Oct 17, 2016)

Ken and Randy I just got a price for a replacement motor from WI, $600. That is a more than I want to pay for the one axis motor. Any reason I can't use a 1/4 hp, 1750 rpm motor as a replacement? Do you know if the original is 1750 rpm's? Thanks


----------



## Ddemed (Nov 1, 2016)

I am also working ona Wells Index Model 845, After dis-assembling the quill and getting it to move freely, I finally have it all back together and powered up with my VFD. I ran the mill slowly and the timing belt is slapping around and is very loud. I don't think there is any adjustment on this timing belt?  Is there an easier way / best method to re-assemble this timing belt and pulley /drive? Does this mean that I need to replace this timing belt with a new one? Is is possible that this timing belt is stretched and worn out? Thanks for all of your help


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 2, 2016)

Ddemed said:


> Does this mean that I need to replace this timing belt with a new one? Is is possible that this timing belt is stretched and worn out?



Maybe.  All belts wear eventually, so it's possible it's worn out.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 2, 2016)

Ddemed said:


> Ken and Randy I just got a price for a replacement motor from WI, $600. That is a more than I want to pay for the one axis motor. Any reason I can't use a 1/4 hp, 1750 rpm motor as a replacement? Do you know if the original is 1750 rpm's? Thanks


That's what I did on my Index mill. See post 9.  I would suggest tearing down the gear box and see why there is no motor.  There is a reason for no motor.  Something is broke. 

 BTY-  I saw your thread over on P-M website.  Better results here F.Y.I.  

As for the variable speed belt, I agree with Jim, replace it.  While you have the motor off replacing the belt, which I'm sure you'll have to loosen the motor to get the belt out, check the sheaves for a broken spring that keeps tension on the belt.  Also make sure you have the correct size belt on the mill.  You don't have to go to Index to buy the belt, they are all over eBay or your nearest industrial supply house or bearing distributor.


----------

